# Bicycle Blogs?



## RailRider (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is a bicycle blog I started! Anyone else have one?

http://thebicycletimes.blogspot.com/


----------



## RailRider (Feb 25, 2011)

I also started Bicycle pages on Facebook under Facebook Groups if anyone is on there.

Huffy- http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151141234903402&v=wall&ref=ts

Murray- http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=151551878188903&v=wall&ref=ts

Sears- http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=152574641423907&v=wall&ref=ts

There are others if you look for them, good luck!


----------

